# Mid-engined car engine bay cleaning: need tips.



## bramturismo

Hey guys,

I am preparing myself to clean a 2006 Porsche Cayman S. I have already had a look at the car in order to plan my works. The engine in the Cayman sits behind the rear seats. But in order to access them, you have to open the boot. This means that when the engine is exposed, the interior is also exposed.

I was thinking of dry cleaning the engine. Using AP cleaner and degreaser as usual, buy using less product, work it in more, and instead of hosing off, just wipe it off with towels that I plan on throwing away afterwards.

Does this method sound alright to you? I don't want to introduce water, because I think the danger is too great to get dirt from the engine into the interior.

Thanks!


----------



## percymon

I did my 987 Boxster using a hand spray bottle with diluted APC and a small brush, then rinsed with water in another spray bottle and wiped dry where i could get to with microfibre cloths. Finally gave it a wipe over with some Aerospace 303 protectant.

It's not an engine bay detail , just a tidy up after 11 years untouched !


----------



## bramturismo

That is a good tip! I could spray the dirt off into a towel. Just point it towards the towel so that I don't run the risk of spraying dirt outside of the engine bay.

Thanks!


----------



## Forsh

If you have concerns about dirtying the interior and want to cover it up then this plastic dust sheet goes a long way...

https://www.toolstation.com/shop/p46541?table=no

tape the edges to the engine bay edges...

https://www.toolstation.com/shop/p20201?table=no


----------



## [email protected]

Yes just like percymon says spray bottles are your friend here.


----------



## Guest

Now owing one of these cars myself, I came across this on YouTube after searching for all things Porsche Cayman related. Might be of some use:


----------

